# Need help hooking/installing fm hi-fi wireless headphone



## adaal

Hi,

I am in need of your help in hooking up an fm hi-fi 4 in 1 wireless headphones.

adaal


----------



## yustr

First off, welcome to TSF adaal. I hope you like it here as much as we do and decide to stick around.

We need more info than that. Brand? Hooking it to what?

In general, wireless anything needs a sender unit connected to a music source and usually to the wall for power. Then the receiver picks up the signal from across the room. The wireless headphones will have to have some power too - usually battery.


----------



## adaal

Thanks for your reply. The brand name is DIGITAL PIONEER 007. I would like to hook the wireless headphone to a TV.

Regards,

Adaal


----------



## yustr

The stand looks to be the sender unit.There should be a pair of RCA plugs in the back (red and white). Likewise, on the back of the TV there should be "Audio Out" jacks, again a pair red & white. You'll need a stereo cable to connect these. Do that, plug in the power cord. Charge the batteries in the headphones and off you go.


----------



## adaal

Thanks. I will follow your instructions.

Abal


----------



## yesmath

There wasn't any instructions with my Pioneer 007 headphone either, but it appears that to listen to an audio source, after connecting a cord from the audio source to the base unit, one must press RESET, then SCAN on the headphones. If you press Scan more times, the signal will switch to preset radio stations, and you then have to press RESET SCAN again to get it back to your audio source.

Remember that the base station has to be ON. (I find the hardest part is remembering to turn it off after use so as not to burn out the batteries)


----------

